# Shameless Self Promotion



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I understand that there are several authors and bloggers on this forum. I know there are others out there who won't like this thread, but I for one am very interested in finding out more about your books and sites.

So, if you wouldn't mind posting a link, I for one would check them out.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> I'm not JustAGuy (without spaces). Fan of www.easysafemoney.com, not the author.


I don't have a problem with the thread, but I have an awfully sneaky suspicion that you are actually the author of easysafemoney.. I'd rather you'd just say so...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not, though if I were to write a book for beginners, it's what I would have written. The footer came out of people complaining when I referred to specific posts on the site. I personally thought the footer was more spammy than referring to specific posts (and said so at the time), but then people seemed happier that way. 

When it comes to real estate, I think the site mostly has good advice, I don't agree with it all, but even the things I don't agree with (dollar cost averaging of real estate for example) I admit may work. I think it had solutions to a lot of the problems expressed here but I gather, because it wasn't main stream, some people felt it must be junk, or I had to be the author. 

Why I couldn't just think it was a little known place with good information that should be promoted is beyond me...

If I refer to it (and I only referred to appropriate articles when I did refer to it), people complain, if I don't I think people miss out on a good resource...seems one can't win regardless of one's choices.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure nobody will complain if you link to the admins' blogs, nobody ever has when I do


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe we should start another thread of "approved" sites to refer to...right next to the "approved" length of a quote, and other silly complaints I've seen from some people going through the old posts...for an open exchange of ideas, there are some closed minded people here.


----------

